
Which Is More AI? - critplat
http://www.allourideas.org/whichismoreai/
======
critplat
Our research group made this online quiz to promote our recent paper "Defining
AI in Policy versus Practice"
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3431304](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3431304)

